# Need advice on how to take precise measurements.



## fly-fast (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi All.

I am hoping that I can get some advice regarding a measuring conundrum I am facing. I have taken on a woodworking project that requires precise measuring. For example, the measurements that I need to cut is 6 & 7/64 " and 5 & 9/16 and 6 & 57/64'th.

I have standard tools including a 6" micrometer. 

Can anyone give me a push in the right direction here?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

not sure if the pieces are going to be cut on a table saw, miter saw, ... but when precision matters, I measure to the best of my ability, mark with a fine pencil point, then cut it long and sneak up on the mark. if you have calipers that large use them. 


do not rely on the end of a tape rule for precise measurements. place the end of the board on an inch mark, and measure to that new reference point. double check, triple check.


also realize that wood working is not metal working. you can get within several 1/1000" with some effort.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm going to ask the obvious question, why?

Going to 32nd's is about as "fine" as most people get with woodworking.

If you want the kind of accuracy you are talking about, I'm not certain any saw will produce that consistently. Most likely cut wide, then sneak up to it on a Joiner. Or put it in a Mill and "cut" it that way, although length becomes a consideration then.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree, wood can never be to 1,000th inch accuracy. Metal can.
Nice to see a close joint in dove tails etc. Obtained by a router or mill.
johnep


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Depending on what you are building, most cut/finished wood dimensions are NOT cut to those "precise" numbers! Consider the humidity, age/type of the wood also, as all wood is alive and will contract/expand with the weather. Be safe.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would use a metal ruler graduated to 1/32". Your micrometer has no place in woodworking.

George


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Use the tape measure. Measure out to 1/16 over the dimension you want. Use a plane or sandpaper to get down to your perfect dimensions.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry but I can't help. I don't have anything that measures to 1/64th inch. :surprise2:
Hell, my eyesight isn't that good even if I did have a ruler that was marked in 64ths. :frown2::grin:


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

How good are your eyes looking at a 1/64 scale ?
Your mic will get you one of those parts ..if your good at sneaking up on the dim.
I have a 6" and 12" caliper at my disposal and they don't get used much at all in my woodworking ...eh I do like to use then in making tenons and planning boards to match existing boards......you didn't say your tolerance level.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*measuring vs making ...*

It's one thing to be able to measure something accurately, just use a vernier caliper or large micrometer. It's another thing to make something accurate to .001 or even .01 out of wood. I would take some test pieces and some patience. :wink2:


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Incra has a rule that will allow you to accurately mark to 64ths, now all you need to do is figure out how to cut that accurately.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

youre cutting wood. Wood moves at least twice a day, depending on temperature and moisture.
That kind of accuracy doesnt work with wood.
unless its in a humidity and temperature controlled environment. In which case you have to make it the same environment.


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/INCRA-TDPROT...006290&sr=8-3&keywords=Incra+precision+T-rule


Sent from my iPhone



Terry Q said:


> Incra has a rule that will allow you to accurately mark to 64ths, now all you need to do is figure out how to cut that accurately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

shoot summ said:


> I'm going to ask the obvious question, why?
> 
> Going to 32nd's is about as "fine" as most people get with woodworking.
> 
> If you want the kind of accuracy you are talking about, I'm not certain any saw will produce that consistently. Most likely cut wide, then sneak up to it on a Joiner. Or put it in a Mill and "cut" it that way, although length becomes a consideration then.


+1. Trying to get "metal measuring" type of accuracy on wood projects is time consuming and not worth trying to attain. 

George


----------

